# Olives:  What do you do with them?



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

Buonsera, Good Afternoon,

What do you do with Olives ? Would enjoy hearing all your divine dishes, that you prepare and / or serve with Olives ...

My dishes with Olives include the following:

1. Puttanesca with Linguini 
2. Olives in adobe marinade 
3. A chilled shaken not stirred Polish Belevedere Vodka 100% Dry Martini with 5 olives on a bar toothpick in stemware
4. Tapenade 
5. sandwiches and subs or heroes 
6. Greek Salad
7. Niçoise Salad
8. An ingredient in Stuffing for veal roast 
9. Snacks with an international cheese platter 
10. dips
11. with hummus
12. with tzatziki 
13. with babghanuj
14. Sicilian Swordfish: capers, black olives, Evoo, fresh tomato, sea salt, drizzle of white wine and lemon & fresh swigs of herbs 
15. savoury pies / savoury pastries 
16. with other crudities & dips or salsas 
17. Turkish eggplant or aubergine pie topped with kalamata and tomatoes, a recipe given to me by a D.C. Member 

Have great wkend.
Ciao, 
Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2012)

I stumbled upon a combination that seems to work well for a quick relish (for lack of a better term). Whilst at my baby sister's wedding, I was nibblin' at the items in the reception hall. I had just popped an olive (one of them green, salty, delicious, pimento stuffed olives) into my mouth and followed it with a green seedless grape. The flavors seemed to go well together. I decided to experiment and I have found that equal amounts of olives and grapes, chopped together by hand, makes a pretty good combination. The saltiness seems to balance well with the sweet, tangy taste of the grapes. I am uncertain of the variety of grape, but they are the ones that are oblong rather than round...almost cylindrical.
Disclaimer: I have been told that I eat some weird stuff... y'all are on your own hook.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 18, 2012)

wow Margi your list is so complete 
I also like olives
Here in Halkidiki we have gren olives. It is easy for me to find Kalamata olives, but I prefer green because my father in law has the trees and are free of toxines. 

I prepare olive tapenade, both green and black olives version.. the tapenade i use mostly as a base on pizza and when making bread. 

I also make a bread with chopped olives 

Hamburger breads 

I just put olives in a kitchen foil, add oil, rosemary and garlic, chilli pepper close the foil  and bake them for 30 minutes

Use them in salads

Cook them with metballs in domato sauce

bake them with chicken

....

just dizzle olive oil and chilli pepper and eat them with a glass of ouzo


well I quess it is time for us to go for a swim.... 

till tomorrow, everyone stay safe and always smile


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

Hoot,

Olives pair very well with beer or wine or other spirits ... True, saltiness and semi sweet marry quite well together in food pairing ... I like olives with Sherry ... or Vodka ... I also love olives with Proscuitto di Parma or Iberian air dried acorn fed Ham and Cheeses ... Cold cut Deli Meats in general ... 

Interesting combo for an appetiser ... They are basically a fave in taverns and bars ... they also pair well with potato chips & pretzels & pistachios. 

Thanks for your feedback,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

Souvlaki,

Thanks so much for your contribution and feedback on all these wonderful classic Greek meze and dishes ... I am going to have some fun, with your suggestions next week ... a practice taste testing, for the Vet and I, as  the children are coming to celebrate Nathalia´s birthday 21st ... they are big olive fans too ... 

I cannot wait to try out your suggestions ... Divine ...

Have great wkend,
Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 18, 2012)

Chop them up and add them to the top of my faux foccacia. I use regular a Italian bread recipe and roll it out into a rectangle then place it in a 9x13 baking pan. Using a sharp knife I score a criss cross pattern and then top with olive oil, rosemary, chopped olives and some sea salt. Then bake. When I use it I slice it cross ways to make sandwhiches with deli meats and other goodies...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

Rocklobster,

Foccacia ... Thanks for the reminder ... Great idea ... 

Have a lovely August. 
T.U. for your contribution, 
Margi.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 18, 2012)

Besides what you have listed I like black olives in my red sauce at times.
I also like chorizo (the soft one),eggs,cheese and black olives together.

I make tempanade with a mix of olives myself. My MIL and wife like to eat it with slices of cucumber.


----------



## Addie (Aug 18, 2012)

I eat them. I prefer olives that are oil cured. Here in Little Italy, you can get all sorts of olives. They are kept in big wooden barrels and you use a dipper/strainer to get them out. I even have a pitter that gets a lot of use. When I make a muffalatta for the family, I put the olives in the food processor and bring them down to mush. I use that to spread on the bread as a Tapenade instead of mayo or mustard.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2012)

I use Anne Burrell's recipe for marinated olives. They are so tasty and good. I also add olives to dips,salads, and focaccia bread along with herbs and garlic i've roasted. Olives seem to bring new life to old recips.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Addie & Kades: Thanks for your contributions on olives*

Buonasera Ladies,

Thank you kindly for all your contributions and feedback.

I am a big fan of Tapenade and I love Foccacia with olives ...

I also like olive oil with sea salt ... 

*** See photo I took at Carme Ruscadella´s Restaurant in Sant Pau, Barcelona ... at an Olive Oil Tasting ...


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 18, 2012)

I adore olives. 

I use them I'm several ways my faves are - in no particular order - marinated olives in olive oil, Garlic, herbs and Chillie flakes, or in Moroccan Chicken with chickpeas and rice, Tapenade and last but not least Greek Salad.

I love Kalamata and big green Queen olives .


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 18, 2012)

*Gravy Queen: Keen on Olives*

Thank you so much for your contribution ... 

Chicken and Olives is quite common in Moroccan and Spanish regional cuisine ... Sounds wonderful. 


In Sicilia, I have had swordfish with olives, capers, Evoo, salt and herbs, freshly ground pepper, lemon drizzle, fresh red tomato and oven grilled or broiled ... Lovely ... 

Have lovely wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 18, 2012)

Margi 

what about fried olives? 

Spicy Cheese-Stuffed Fried Olives | Food Republic

i use a simpler method, i use green olives stuffed with peppers, then panee them in flour, beaten eggs and bread crumbs... 

i usually prepare 10 olives per person


----------



## Silversage (Aug 18, 2012)

Olives?

I make avatars....uh...martinis!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 18, 2012)

I forgot Puttenesca !


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 18, 2012)

I too love olives and have them in a lot of the things in your first post Margi.    I made a type of rabbit tagine for friends the other night and put olives in that.    I also have a favourite recipe by a British chef, Valentine Warner, for wild boar (or pork), anchovies and black olives.     If you like strong gutsy flavours this is wonderful Recipes2Share - Pork, Anchovy and Black Olive Stew on Polenta.

A sea bream or sea bass cooked on top of sliced potatoes, preserved lemons, sweet peppers and olives is also wonderful.

I like all olives but especially Spanish black empeltre olives, Greek kalamata, French Nicoise.

Pissaladiere is another favourite, chopped olives in empanada, I sometimes put them in a chicken, chorizo and judion stew.    In fact if I think something needs a flavour boost I will throw in a few olives.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 18, 2012)

First submarine sandwich I ever had at about age 10 (and one of the best) included the following:
shredded iceberg lettuce
Dry-cured salami (soprasetta I believe)
good bolagna
thin sliced sweet onion
vine-ripened tomato, tart variety
thin sliced green bell pepper
sliced ripe, black olives
extra virgin olive oil
thin sliced American Cheese
good submarine bread roll

My favorite Submarine sandwich:
Soft, potato bread roll
extra virgin olive oil
hot capiacola
pepperoni
soprasetta
provolone
sliced onion
sliced green bell pepper
lots of sliced, ripe black olives
black pepper
all toasted at 450'F until the bread edges start to crisp.

One of many great dishes that include olives:
Enchlada Pie
2 cups enchilada sauce (hot, not mild)
1 medium yellow onion, diced
1 green pepper, finely diced  
14 oz. black olives, chopped
1 lb. ground beef, browned
2 cups sharp cheddar cheese
18 fresh corn tortillas

Spoon enough sauce to lightly cover the bottom of a rectangular casserole dish.  Soften six tortillas, one at a time, in hot oil and cover the dish bottom.  Spread ground beef, onion, olives, peppers, and cheese in a single layer.  Cover with sauce.  Repeat, starting with more softened tortillas.  use up enough of the filling ingredients to make two equal layers.  Top with the remaining softened tortillas.  Ladle remaining sauce evenly over the top.  Sprinkle on remaining olives and cheese.  Bake at 375 for twenty minutes.  Serve hot.  Serve with sweet coconut drink and for desert, a flan would be nice.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds great C


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buonasera Ladies,
> 
> Thank you kindly for all your contributions and feedback.
> 
> ...



Looks lovely Margi


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 18, 2012)

Eat them any way I can get them.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 19, 2012)

I dont really like olives...maybe on pizza, but that is about it


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 19, 2012)

Perthikes Me Elies ke Selino, my Greek is a bit rusty to translate quickly so if you want I will post later when my wife who is fluent will translate.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Silver Sage,

Cool Forum Stage Name ...

Vodka Martini´s ... I had forgotten ... Thank you for your reminder ...

Have a lovely August.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Souvlaki, Buon Giorno, Good Morning,

Fried Olives !  Fabulous idea ... Definitely going to prepare your appetiser for an aperitif for Nathalia´s birthday on the 21st. 

Thanks so much for your contribution ... 

Have a wonderful day,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Acerbi, 

Wow Tagine ... I had posted a fish Tagine and a chicken one some time ago ... Yes, a good reminder ...

I too, love Niçoise olives, several types of Spanish and Italian olives, and my fave are Greek black Kalamata in Evoo. Dangerous hobby, I can eat a whole kilo !  

There is a Spanish deep dark olive green olive, I adore, from the province of Jaén, Andalusia and the province of Ciudad Real, Castilla La Mancha; they are called Machadas in Spanish ... Machada more or less, means, crushed or broken ... They are distinct looking, in fact that they are oval, very very dark olive Army green, and look like they are slightly slit, or broken in half ... They are wonderful ... 

Spain also produces a black olive which has a similiar texture to the Kalamata from Greece ...   

I appreciate your post and shall read the link sent. Thanks so much. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback and contributions on Olives.

Have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Kylie,

Pizza topped with Olives ... Thanks for reminding me ... 

An excellent way to enjoy the little morsels of divinity ...

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

*Chief: Thank you for your suggestions & feedback*

Just a note to thank you for your valuable contribution on Olives, the Mediterranean Morsels of Divinity ...

The reason I had started this Post, is that Nathalia, my younger daughter shall be celebrating her birthday on 21st, and she is an Olive Enthusiast ... So the meze, or tapas, shall all be olive focused ... and represent the Mediterranean countries, Greece, Italia, Spain and Provençal France. 

Thanks again for your contribution.
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 19, 2012)

Chief,

The Italian Raw Pork based Salami is :  Sopressata in Italian ...

There is also a Mallorquin Designation of Origin, version of this pork cold cut deli meat, that is quite popular as a Tapa in Spain.     


Thanks, for your contribution.

Have nice August.
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

Between manicures, I put one on each finger. j/k. 

Caponata

Muffuletta with layers of marinated olive salad, capicola, salami, pepperoni, ham, Swiss cheese and provolone

Enchiladas covered w/ sour cream & topped w/ sliced black olives

Tacos, taco salads

My favorite pizza toppings - black olives, red onions & mushrooms

Tuna (or salmon), pasta (penne) salad w/ black olives, red onion, cherry tomatoes, artichokes, red wine vinaigrette dressing & freshly grated parmesan cheese.

Sub sandwiches - tomatoes, olives, red onion, deli cold cuts, mushrooms, shredded lettuce, provolone etc.

In an omelette - w/ cream cheese, tomatoes, onions

Pesto/Tapenade

Greek tomato tart w/ feta, olives, tomatoes

Over a baked potato w/ sour cream


----------



## Cerise (Aug 19, 2012)

I almost forgot...

Watermelon & feta salad with black olives.

I'm sure there are lots, but those come to mind at the moment.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 21, 2012)

*Cerise: Another Idea For Avocado & the Ceviche*

 Good Morning Cerise,

Wow, yesterday evening, we went through some of our Ceviche recipes and also had come across, a lovely idea for your Avocado Thread; Stuff a large ripe red tomato, scoop out the interior, and place a stunning shrimp salad employing avocado, lime or lemon, a bit of spring onion, home made Mayo ( Evoo, Egg Yolk & Salt & a touch of Dijon Mustard and beat energetically until a Mayonnaise Paste forms ) and place in the tomatoes. Serve with Avocado on side and bread sticks ... 

Now, here is a Ceviche Recipe which can be altered to one´s specific taste buds and palate:

Acapulco, Mexican Ceviche: 

1 pound of shrimp ( devein, and discard shells except for tails ) 
1/2 pound of firm fresh white fish avail in your region; sliced into 1 inch by 1/2 inch cubes
1 small magenta red onion sliced finely ( can use white, yellow, spring onion or scallions if this is too strong of a flavor for you )
1 small Hass, black wrinkled very ripe yet firm Avocado cut into tiny cubes
4 serrano chili peppers sliced finely
1 large lime or 2 small limes: squeeze for the Juice
3 cherry tomatoes sliced finely or 1 ripe red plum type tomato
1 1/2 cups of green olives stuffed with red bell sliced 
1 cup extra virgin olive oil 
1/2 or 1 small jalapeño ( the piquantness is up to you )
1/2 tsp. oregano 
2 tablespoons fresh finely minced Cilantro
salt and freshly ground rose, green, white and black peppercorns ground

*** Put all of these ingredients in a large glass or ceramic bowl ( do not use metal or plastic ) and Marinate the ingredients for no more than 1/2 hour. 

*** Taste test the marinade and see if this is desirable to your palate, as if you marinate longer than 20mins. to 1/2 hour, the marinade can become quite Bitey and unpleasant. 

Thanks again for all your assistance with your very innovative and lovely ideas for the 21st.

Have nice August, Ciao. 
Margaux.


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2012)

Mufalleta sandwiches.  Go to Napoleon's in New Orleans if you're there, but otherwise buy a round _boule_ type loaf.  Pick out some of the bread so it gets a bowl-type shape.  Mix those bread crumbs with lots of chopped olives, onions, garlic, olive oil.  Meanwhile layer the bread with your favorite deli meats and cheeses, then pile on the olive relish.  Cut the loaf into wedges.  Serve cold in the summer, but go ahead and warm it in the winter.  Yummy yum yum.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 28, 2012)

yeach, I hate olives


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Aug 28, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> yeach, I hate olives


 
Hee hee hee Lol LOL.  I read thru 4 pages starting w/ Margi's list et al and a few recipes and come to find this statement at the end.  It's ok and truly made me laugh.

Olives are best in a Gin Martini's not vodka.  ( I know,  we each have preferences).   I confess I discovered an "allergy" to olives (and appararently gin), and took the "cure".   It's the "pits".  Well, not really.    20 years or so later, I  can at least Look at some one else's martini and savor it, if not the actual taste. 

That said,  I like olive tapenade,  and what is the dip/ spread that has both olives and egg-plant,  I like that;    olives sliced on pizza,  black( California ) olives on Tex/Mex/ dishes.

Kalamata olives go good with dishes where pesto is used.  Greek salad.  Any salad.  

Chopped olives mixed in with a muffeleta sandwich.  Better if made at home than most found in the few local restaurants that make these. 

Around here, there are several grocery markets that have olive bars.  Mix and match.  I discovered tinly little one,  I think Nicoise ?  olives and some that were also little and wrinkled up like a big raisin,  both are quite good. I just mix and match in a container,  and don't remember what Kind they necessarily are.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 28, 2012)

I love black and green olives, you know, the kind that come in the jars, stuffed with pimentos, and in a can.  But I also really like the olives in the olive bar, at the grocers.  I just don't know the names of them.  I like them in everything everyone else posted before me.  And I like olive oil on my submarine sandwiches, and maybe a little added to my pasta.

Popeye likes his Olive Oil sittin' on his lap, givin' 'im a big smooch.  
I wonder if he eats olives off of the ends of Olive's fingers.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Claire (Aug 29, 2012)

My husband, a big fan of vodka martinis, has always called them "clear olive soup".


----------

